# How much does your fluffs eat?



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Casper [9 lbs] gets 1/2 cup a day - 1/4 during breakfast and 1/4 during dinner. I used to also add about 2 tablespoon of wet food on it every feeding. But as of today, I started adding 1/4 of the Stella & Chewy freeze dried roll instead - just as a topping because he's such a picky eater. Yet, he rarely finishes his food.

Casey [4.2 lbs] gets 1/4 cup a day - 1/8 during breakfast and dinner. Also gets 1/4 of the Stella & Chewy freeze dried roll per feeding. She mostly finishes her food...and sometimes even steals some of her brother's when he has leftovers. I'm thinking of upping her to 1/2 cup too but I'm not sure if that's too much for a 5 month old.

Just wondering if my little 'kids' are eating right...Or if I should worry that they are not eating enough.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think how much a fluff eats is VERY individualized based on these factors: individual basal metabolic rate (as determined by genetics, age, activity level, any underlying medical conditons) and the type of food eaten. Puppies have a higher caloric demand due to their constant growth and development. Generally, puppies require more food because of this. What food are you feeding Casey? 1/4 cup seems on the small side but I don't know what food you're feeding. I wouldn't underfeed a puppy. The best measure of appropriate growth is to look at her weight curve. You can feed her more and just monitor her weight and adjust accordingly.

Obi is almost 15 months, weighs aroud 5.5lbs and he eats 1/2 cup total of dry Fromm per day (he also gets fruits/veggies and kefir). When I give him Stella and Chewy's dehydrated raw as a topper, I do decrease the amount of Kibble as to not overfeed him. 

Generally, better quality foods are more dense and the dog feeds less Volume for the same amount of nutrients. That is why one dog may require different amounts of food for the same amount of nutrition based on the brand/type of food.

Hope this helps


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

WHEN Ms Picky Paws decides to eat, its about 1/4 cup kibble for breakfast or dinner.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My boys get half a cup of fromm split into two meals, they get a spoonfull of canned fromm mixed into that (seeing as how they now go on strike without it). Tucker barks at me if I take too long.... They also get a mid day snack which may be a softer chew type thing or a cookie.

Sometimes if I have freshpet on hand they will get that for dinner instead of the kibble. If I do training I like to use these tiny biscotti treats from 3dog hakery too.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Millie gets 2/3 cup of Fromm's kibble per day - 1/3 c in the morning and 1/3 c in the evening. Because we've been doing basic obedience training with her, she's been getting quite a few freeze-dried liver treats, as well. 

She has gained 1/2 lb, so we are cutting back slightly on her Fromm's for the time being. Her weight is about right (8.5 lbs), but we don't want her gaining any more.

I will say, though, that she GOBBLES her breakfast and dinner so fast that you'd think she was starving! Her vet assures us, however, that she is not.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella gets 1/3 cup per day..split into two feedings. She also gets one or two small treats during the day. She is almost 6 months old and she weighs 4.2 lbs.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is 8 lbs and gets 1/4 cup twice a day...mostly it depends on the kcal/cup in the food you feed as to how much they need.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for your input everyone!

I just switched to Fromm Four Star Salmon a La Veg about 2 weeks ago. They used to eat Blue Buffalo Freedom Small Breed/Puppy. But I kept the same amount of food they are getting. I may up Casey's food intake to 1/2 as well if I notice that she's finishing her food more frequently. Both of them are very picky eaters and would just turn their nose up if it's just kibble. So I either have to give them wet food (Blue Buffalo's Turducken) or Stella & Chewy's Freeze Dried dinner roll (currently giving the Super Beef flavor) as a topping. They also get small cut up pieces of the Natural Balance Duck roll treats when I train them. 

Should I be worried about Casper's feeding habits if he rarely finishes his 1/2 cup per day food?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Nope...Roo is super-duper active and eats about 200 kcal/day. The food you feed has 390 kcal/cup plus you add to it. For a dog of average activity, he'd probably get fat eating all of it.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I feed Opey 1/4 cup of Fromm in the morning and at night with a little wet mixed in. He also get a few biscuits during the day as well. There are some days he won't eat his breakfast but I don't get too concerned because he is a little guy (well not little by the Malt standards here ) and is probably full. I think I would up Casey's food for the time being since she is still a puppy.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for your inputs!  Now I feel more at ease with Casper's feeding habits. I guess I was comparing my big boy and girl's feeding habits with my little ones so I was a little worried that they don't usually finish their food. Kaiser and Sheena can gobble up 4 cups of kibble a day and still always acts like they're starving!


----------



## jedoublefy (Jun 16, 2012)

We feed our 5 month old JJ about 1/3 cup each meal^^ He devours it quickly, but we take into consideration that we give him treats throughout the day and play with him a lot so he drinks alotta water too!!


----------

